# Dogs in Dubai



## gwen (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi All.

We are about to move to Dubai, and we want to bring our (very large) dog, a Bernese Mountain Dog.

We are planning to rent a 4BdRm Villa with a backyard. Assuming that bringing the dog outside in the summer is not really feasible ? or is it ? How do your large dogs cope with the summer months ?

Also wondering how much typically does it cost for a Vet office visit (check up, no special procedure).

Is it okay to walk around town with a Dog (with leash of course ).

Are dogs allowed on Public beaches ?

Is Dog food very expensive ? We currently pay 60€ (300 Aed) per 15Kg bad for quality dog food.

Is Dubai a relatively dog friendly place ? 

thanks in advance for your insights.....


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

Word of advise: Make sure that none of your neighbours are filipinos!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

|James| said:


> Word of advise: Make sure that none of your neighbours are filipinos!


Why?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I think he meant Koreans.....

There's a few Newfoundlands in Jumeriah, I used to see them being taken for walks even in mid-summer around 6am, so big dogs are here. vets are expensive though, i used to use Jumeriah Vets on Beach Road - it's a pink building near Picnico garage, they were good but pricey - however you could haggle with them!

EG for an op on a weimaraner that had a broken leg after chasing a car it cost me best part of AED10,000. 

Maybe it would have been better if the Koreans HAD moved in next door!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I dont have my dog here, but I am from Texas where its quite hot for about six months. Once it goes over 100 or so, its just hot. My saints would not go out after about 8 am and then not go out again until around sunset, about 9pm. If I had to leave and wouldnt be back around that time, I literally would have to drag them out during the day. They knew it was hot and just wouldnt go outside. My brother has a burnese who is dumb as a box of rocks. She will run around outside when its a hundred + degrees and then take 2 hours of looking like she is dieing to cool herself down. My parents have a doggy door. My dogs were always fine with it and wouldnt use it during the day while we were there, my brothers dog was forever in a state of heat exhaustion because of it. Hope you have one that realizes its too hot to be out there playing and adjusts to life in the desert/heat.


----------



## Asma_dxb (Mar 24, 2010)

hey gwen.. I think Dubai is a relatively dog-friendly place. I dont think you should consider having your dog outdoors during the summer, my friend's husky died when she left him outdoors. 
But im not sure about your dog breed (im a cat person )
regular vet visits for vaccinations and stuff aren't that expensive i think it costs around 200 (aed) something (not sure) for my cats. I take them to al safa vet on al wasl road, it's a good place. 
And i think it's alright to walk your dog around town and stuff but i think they're not allowed in certain places (again, not sure).

Hope that helps!
Cheers!


----------



## movinmary (Jan 21, 2010)

I have to agree with the poster above. I didn't find our vet to be expensive. We used the vet in Al Barsha.
As for the weather....we walked our dogs in the early AM and in the evening. Quick pee outside in the afternoon. 
Dubai is fairly dog friendly. We had Indian neighbours that ran everytime they saw our dog or any others. You know what that made our dog do? Run after them...play time!!!

The summers are hard in Dubai, no doubt about it. There are a few beaches to swim the dogs but again that's more of a winter thing. The Gulf water is very hot in the summer...not refreshing at all!
We have a golden and black lab...all is good!


----------



## movinmary (Jan 21, 2010)

I forgot to add that yes I find good dog food expensive! 300aed for a top named food ( science diet or uekenuba ?) While in Saudi with our dog I made her food. Cooked chicken livers/hearts with lots of green veggies. She especially loved the raw bones...camel/chicken and sometimes lamb. No cooked bones though! the only dog food they sold was pedigree, which is crap. We also brought cat/dog food with us when we returned. Generous cargo allowance so we maxed it out with dog food/cat food and our own item ( Costco )!!
We added other meat and fish to her diet aswell...she ate like a queen. Research dog diets and find something that works. BARF diet was good to start but everything was raw. Our girls became picky so I decided to cook. I take one day a week and cook up three weeks worth of food. I freeze one cup sized protions on a baking sheet, store them in bags in the deep freeze and take them out to that the night before.


----------



## gwen (Jan 18, 2010)

thank for those answers.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi Gwen ....

Slightly diferent because of size, but this is what we do/did and it seems to work OK for us.

Not on the same size as your Bermese Mountain Dog by far, but we have 2 Maltese Shih-Tzu's.

They aren't a hot weather dog either as they also have long coats. They get washed and a hair cut during the hot weather every 2 weeks ( I do the haircut myself)

Eukenuba and IAM's are both available here but reasonably expensive. We compromise by leaving out a dry mix of IAMs or Eukanuba during the day, then suppliment that with chicken wings (raw) and vegetables for dinner each night.

Vets aren't over the top over here, but like anywhere shop around.

The boys get exercised daily (go for a walk for 3 K's or so) and love it. These days with the increase in temperature (mid 30's +) only late in the afternoon or early evening. Make sure you clean up after your dog ... lots don't and so give others a bad feeling

Iam not over keen on dogs being inside, but you have to be a bit sensible if you are going to have them (at least now through till late Oct). The boys have access via a doggy door from mid morning to late afternoons which we had fitted when we originally brought it with us mid last year.

In my experience dogs are accepted by most as long as they are kept under control

Cheers
Greg


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

just make sure their not from pampanga!!!!..........that's funny thogh


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

bigbang70 said:


> just make sure their not from pampanga!!!!..........that's funny thogh


or cebu or manila!


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

i think maybe Viet Nam,,,,,,,big dog eaters


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

I brought my Australian Cattle dog (blue heeler) out here and he loves it.
The beach is his favourate place but middle of summer he likes to come in out of the heat.
He would be to tough for the Koreans or chinese, would be like chewing on leather.


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

stewart said:


> .....He would be to tough for the Koreans or chinese, would be like chewing on leather.


Isn't horse and chicken cartilage a Chinese delicacy? I bet they would get past the leathery texture for a tasty exotic morsel.


----------

